# Antiviren-Programme 2012 im Test: Nur vier sind wirklich gut



## sascha (3 April 2012)

*Die Stiftung Warentest hat Antivirus-Programme 2012 getestet. Das Ergebnis: Richtig gut schnitten im Test nur vier Programme ab. Bei den übrigen Viren-Scannern war das Ergebnis eher ernüchternd.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/04/antivirus-programme-im-test-nur-vier-sind-wirklich-gut-6016*


----------



## Devilfrank (4 April 2012)

Dieses Testergebnis ist - errr - mindestens zweifelhaft, aufgrund der angewendeten Testmethode.

Wer heutzutage jeglichen Echtzeitschutz und basierend auf einer Internetverbindung den Abgleich verdächtiger Samples in der Cloud außer Acht lässt, sollte besser die Finger von solchen Tests lassen und weiter Waschpulver beschnüffeln.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage jeglichen Echtzeitschutz und basierend auf einer Internetverbindung den Abgleich verdächtiger Samples in der Cloud außer Acht lässt, sollte besser die Finger von solchen Tests lassen und weiter Waschpulver beschnüffeln.


Ganz meine Meinung!   Meine Kaufentscheidungen beruhten noch nie auf Testergebnissen der Stiftung Warentest!


----------



## Teleton (4 April 2012)

Eben, die weigern sich ja sogar die Tests vorher mit den Anbietern abzusprechen. Woher sollen die dann wissen welche Viren drankommen?


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2012)

Pruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust ....


----------

